# Newbie Help..... Alot of help infact



## BlueNoseDave (4 Oct 2008)

Hi Guys,
Must also add like most newbies that this site is in great condition and seems friendly...

So this is my little story.

Im looking to get fit and have always loved riding. Im from the midlands and my ultimate goal is to Cycle from Birmingham - Cardiff...

The reason behind this is my manager has just been diagnosed with Breast Cancer and were looking at ways to raise money. I thought of the usual money raisers and thought.... I really want to go far with this and make this a great fund raiser!

Im 6ft 6 tall and have abit of a belly growing on me but still hold a decent physique through years of competitive football. 
I just wanted to leave abit of background so you expects could advise in areas such as frame, wheel size and so on.

MY PLAN.

I plan to ride a mixture of road, cannel path etc. (now I know for people who are very into their cycling they would have a few bikes but this is simply me getting fit and driving long distances at times.... Is there anything that is quite middle of the road??)

I have read other posts and wont ask any questions I have seen before but I would just like a lil tailored advise I guess.

so to sum it up im a big lad looking to use a bike for various services, Im looking to train up to a big cycle distance and pretty much enjoy my cycling as I go.

Any questions.... or ridiculously important information I have missed please ask and I will be happy to answer...
Thanks in advance


----------



## dantheman (4 Oct 2008)

i think you need to decide on what type of bike you want, ie drop bars, hybrid (probably a good choice IMO) or mtb, i believe each are fitted differently, fitting will be important as you're quite tall, and will need a pretty large frame size (especially important to get right size if you wanna ride for hours at a time).

once you decide the type of bike, and decide a price point you are wanting, people with much more knowledge than me will give some great suggestions on bikes for you to try..


good luck with the charity work, you may find people on here will sponsor a charitible cause.


----------



## BlueNoseDave (4 Oct 2008)

thanks dantheman,

I was thinking of a mountain bike??? Budgetwise im looking at these halfprice deals online so if i could get a bike worth £199 at £99 i would be very happy.

If i was to go for a Mountain Bike would you recommend front suspension? (Sorry if that doesn't make much sense)


----------



## BlueNoseDave (4 Oct 2008)

User3143 said:


> Don't you want something a bit more expensive for what you are doing? Would pay for itself in the long run.





This is it you see... am i asking for too much??? I will enjoy riding but dont get me wrong this is simply a beginner looking at a beginners bike. I would maybe look to buy higher if me and cycling really hit it off.


----------



## tdr1nka (4 Oct 2008)

Welcome BND!
One of the problems with buying a lower end bike is that problems that come with cheaper bikes can in themselves put you off cycling for good.

Have you considered buying some thing of better quality second hand?
ebay & gumtree.com would be good places to look.

There is nothing wrong with wanting a mountain bike(MTB)for your proposed ride as it would, for a beginner, be more comfortable and stable for the conditions you are suggesting.

Front suspension is really down to personal choice and has it's pros & cons

At the end of the day it doesn't matter what you ride as long as it fits you, functions and is safe, all you then have to do is enjoy your cycling!:?:

I'm sure you can pick up a good second hand machine that'll do you proud.

There are plenty of folk on here who will point you in the right direction viz frame size etc, so don't be shy in asking any questions.


----------



## BlueNoseDave (4 Oct 2008)

tdr1nka said:


> Welcome BND!
> One of the problems with buying a lower end bike is that problems that come with cheaper bikes can in themselves put you off cycling for good.
> 
> Have you considered buying some thing of better quality second hand?
> ...




Cheers for this info.

I have been looking at gumtree and stumbled accross this

http://birmingham.gumtree.com/birmingham/12/29191912.html

when it states 26" would this be the tire or frame as obviously i need a big frame.

Thanks


----------



## tdr1nka (4 Oct 2008)

OK, first off 26" is the wheel size, this is standard MTB size.

How tall are you, and what is your inside leg measurement?
I'm just going to have a look out some links to bikes you might want to consider.
I'd shy away from full suspension and disk brakes from a maintainance point of view.:?:
BRB


----------



## BlueNoseDave (4 Oct 2008)

Im 6ft 6" and my inside leg is about 35"

Cheers tdr1nka thats good of you


----------



## snapper_37 (4 Oct 2008)

With it being such a worthwhile fund raiser, perhaps someone (Evans etc) would lend you a decent bike for the trek? Definately worth looking into IMO, and they'd get pats on the back in the way of sponsorship.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## tdr1nka (4 Oct 2008)

And good thoughts too Snapper!

I think a 56cm frame would do you although sizing is an inexact science and if anyone else on the forum can help please dive in!:?:

Looking at various bikes on the 'cheaper' end of the scale, and not taking into account special offers etc. I don't think you can get the kind of bike you'd need for much less than £150 new, again I'm discounting second hand bikes too.

Do you have any local bike shops(LBS)? 
Ideally as a beginner you'd need a bike 'set up' for you which is something you don't get when your bike arrives in a box.


----------



## BlueNoseDave (4 Oct 2008)

Guys, I work for a major bank and they operate in a scheme where if you are riding the bike to work they pay for it and also give back Tax and NI... This would not only help cost but it would enable me to get a better well priced bike while getting fitter in the process with the commute to work involved aswell.

Im going to research this in the office monday morning, if this fails i have seen various second hand bikes in great condition for a very reduced price.


----------



## tdr1nka (4 Oct 2008)

Excellent stuff!!:?:
Good Luck!


----------



## snapper_37 (4 Oct 2008)

Brilliant then Blue. Take the tips from Tdr - he's a pro :?:

And good luck and please keep us up to date.


----------



## tdr1nka (4 Oct 2008)

snapper_37 said:


> Brilliant then Blue. Take the tips from Tdr - he's a pro :?:



I'd still like to know who started those rumours.


----------



## snapper_37 (4 Oct 2008)

tdr1nka said:


> I'd still like to know who started those rumours.



Errmmmmmmm I wouldn't like to say. I'm swore to uphold the secret of the tdr1nka!


----------



## Nick G (4 Oct 2008)

Great idea and welcome to cycling for fun and fitness and, in your case, a very worthy cause.

Please don't buy a cheap bike. The chances are it will cost you in the long run, either because you don't use your bike because it wont run well, or because you'll be spending a fortune replacing and repairing cheap components. 

This is an excellent article about BSO's (Bike Shaped Objects).

If you're going to be on tow paths and roads I would suggest a hybrid or even a city bike. You'll have a nice upright position which will be comfortable, and narrower tyres than on a mountain bike. That's important because while MTB's are softer to ride, so much of your energy is dissipated by the fat tyres and suspension that you end up much more tired than you will need to be. Riding on hard surfaces means you really don't need an MTB. You'll go faster on a hybrid and you'll probably enjoy the experience much more.

Go to a proper bike shop. They'll measure you properly, sell you a suitable bike that's properly set up and give you sensible advice. I think you need to think about paying at least £300 for a decent new bike that will give you many more years of enjoyment than something for half the price. At the end of the day, what's £150? A couple of days pay for most people. Cheap bikes are a false economy, really.

Good luck and enjoy it!


----------



## Valkyrie (4 Oct 2008)

I do long distance road riding so here's my tuppence worth -

1. Road bikes are much better on roads than mountain bikes are. I've got both, but I hate riding the MTB on the road, it is way slower and therefore much less fun.
2. Road bikes are plenty robust enough for canal path use.
3. Any new bike at £100-£150 will just put you off cycling. Specially one with any kind of suspension. I'd recommend you spend £300 - £500, which would get you a basic tourer like a Raleigh Venture or a Dawes Horizon. Decent range of gears, strong, reliable and not too slow. If you want to spend less, go secondhand.
4. Go look at some bikes in bike shops to work out your size. You're far too big for a 56cm frame (I'm 5'11" and that's what I ride), you'll be somewhere between 58 and 63cm. Even if you're buying second-hand or via a cheap online store, try lots of bikes at your local bike shops. Places like Evans are very expensive but have a good range of bikes to play with.
5. Halfords are very bad shops (clueless staff and lots of cheap rubbish) but the Carrera and the Chris Boardman road bike ranges are pretty good value.
6. Drop handlbars are more comfortable that straight bars. I know this seems unlikely but the fact is that you get more hand positions so you can alter your position on the bike. On straight bars you have one position and that's it.
7. Lots of beginners think that smooth skinny tyres must have less grip than big fat knobbly tyres. True for mud and gravel, not true at all for normal tarmac. Also worth noting that the higher the pressure in your tyres, the less likely they are to puncture!


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Oct 2008)

Valkyrie said:


> I do long distance road riding so here's my tuppence worth -
> 
> 1. Road bikes are much better on roads than mountain bikes are. I've got both, but I hate riding the MTB on the road, it is way slower and therefore much less fun.
> 2. Road bikes are plenty robust enough for canal path use.
> ...



100% Agree with the above. Great advice.


----------



## Nick G (4 Oct 2008)

Valkyrie said:


> 6. Drop handlbars are more comfortable that straight bars. I know this seems unlikely but the fact is that you get more hand positions so you can alter your position on the bike. On straight bars you have one position and that's it.



Sound advice, although I would say that straight bars with a pair of bar ends added (for less than a tenner) offers a comfortable riding position because of the easier geometry of a hybrid, plus the option of varied hand positions.


----------



## dantheman (5 Oct 2008)

Nick G said:


> Sound advice, although I would say that straight bars with a pair of bar ends added (for less than a tenner) offers a comfortable riding position because of the easier geometry of a hybrid, plus the option of varied hand positions.




+1 for the bar ends, and especially for beginners (like me) straight bars tend to give a little more control than drops as far as steering and braking are concerned.

but dont get confused about the cost of cycling, if you get hooked, its not exactly cheap, asyou'll always """need""" something else. More expensive bikes still have problems though, and the more gears, the thinner the chains and cogs (hence a little weaker), they are however a lot nicer to ride, so encourage you to use them more, IMO if a bike thats 100 squid puts you off riding after 100 miles and never gets used again, yet a bike thats 1000 squid lasts 1000 miles and gets you hooked, the 100 squid bike is better value for money. but realistically, either should last much more than 100 miles...

only get front suspension if you know its really what you want, my old carrera had it, and my new hybrid doesnt, it makes a lot of difference to weight and control and speed etc, and only a little to comfort. cheap dual suspension bikes are a complete waste of money, its like riding with wheels connected by pogo sticks... you dont look cool, and your energy is sapped..


----------



## jay clock (5 Oct 2008)

i agree about flat bars being ok. The problem with drop bars is that you will be limited to larger wheels (700c size). I do agree about avoiding "cheap" bikes - they will put you off and will not be a good long term move.

If the recommendation for a 56cm frame was for a road bike, I disagree. I am 5'10" with 32 leg and have a 56. 

I also think Halfords is generally a poor place, but they do have one bike that is ideal for the ride you plan and flexible enough for the longer term. It is the Carerra Subway. About £230 with voucher for £50 of kit. I have a 4 yrd old one and it is superb. Basically an mtb with slick tyres and no suspension, so can do canal tracks etc but good on the road.

One thing not mentioned is getting fit. Do little and often. Your fitness may allow you to do 15 miles the first time, but avoid the temptation and do 2-3 miles DAILY for a week, then 4-5, then 5-6 etc. this gets you quickly to 25-30 miles, hardens up your bum, and avoids discouragement

Best of luck


----------



## tdr1nka (5 Oct 2008)

The figure of 56cm was based on MTB sizing btw.
As I said there is a lot of confusion and contention when it comes to sizing and I am more than happy to be corrected.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (5 Oct 2008)

Whatever bike you choose, fitness is the key objective here. It is not that I disagree with anything that has been said by anyone here but at the end of the day think on this - 

The bike will be your vehicle, _*you are the engine. 

*_Regular, stamina building exercise,a good diet and determination and you will do it I am sure.

_I wish you the very best of luck in your endeavour and also extend my best wishes to your Manager.

_


BlueNoseDave said:


> Hi Guys,
> Must also add like most newbies that this site is in great condition and seems friendly...
> 
> So this is my little story.
> ...


----------



## bonj2 (5 Oct 2008)

BlueNoseDave said:


> Hi Guys,
> Must also add like most newbies that this site is in great condition and seems friendly...
> 
> So this is my little story.
> ...





BlueNoseDave said:


> thanks dantheman,
> 
> *I was thinking of a mountain bike??? Budgetwise im looking at these halfprice deals online so if i could get a bike worth £199 at £99 i would be very happy.*
> 
> If i was to go for a Mountain Bike would you recommend front suspension? (Sorry if that doesn't make much sense)



If I had breast cancer I'd be offended that you only wanted to afford a shoot bike to support my cause on.
To be honest, I _haven't_ got breast cancer and I'm offended as it is.

my advice is look at road bikes around the grand mark, with the bike to work scheme you'll end up paying about 600. Over a year, 50 a month- can't complain at that.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (5 Oct 2008)

*I can not believe what you have written here. Who the hell do you think you are. Go and crawl back under your stone and twiddle your bottom lip some more you jerk.*



bonj said:


> If I had breast cancer I'd be offended that you only wanted to afford a shoot bike to support my cause on.
> To be honest, I _haven't_ got breast cancer and I'm offended as it is.
> 
> my advice is look at road bikes around the grand mark, with the bike to work scheme you'll end up paying about 600. Over a year, 50 a month- can't complain at that.


----------



## tdr1nka (5 Oct 2008)

Great way to welcome a newbie Bonj.

I'd hope that any cancer sufferer would be touched by any plan to raise money for a good cause.

Heaven for bid he do a sponsored run in Aldi trainers!

Yes, it has to be said you can get a much better bike thru the Bike to work scheme, you may even get a choice of suppliers.
Now you can widen your search for the 'ideal' bike!


----------



## bonj2 (5 Oct 2008)

oooooh, somebody got out of bed the womb the wrong side!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (5 Oct 2008)

No, Rather I recently lost a relative to breast cancer you moron. Who cares if he does the ride on a £10k bike or a £10 bike. It is the thought and effort that counts. In fact I would have greater respect for the £10 bike as the saved money would go to the charity.



bonj said:


> oooooh, somebody got out of bed the womb the wrong side!


----------



## bonj2 (5 Oct 2008)

Hey, angelfish!, pssst... _muslims_!


----------



## bonj2 (5 Oct 2008)

Angelfishsolo said:


> No, Rather I recently lost a relative to breast cancer you moron. Who cares if he does the ride on a £10k bike or a £10 bike. It is the thought and effort that counts. In fact I would have greater respect for the £10 bike as the saved money would go to the charity.



I care.


----------



## tdr1nka (5 Oct 2008)

bonj said:


> I care.



Shame you can't hide it.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (5 Oct 2008)

Hey bonj - peanut!!!!!!!


bonj said:


> Hey, angelfish!, pssst... _muslims_!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (5 Oct 2008)

Why not just keep the caring to yourself then.



bonj said:


> I care.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Oct 2008)

btw bonj... why do you have to be an idiot to every newbie, you're a credit to the forum...

Anglefish...responding with insults doesn't help either.

Jeez guys, it's Sunday morning... chill or go and take your medication.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (5 Oct 2008)

'bonj' entered territory very close to my heart and caused great insult and pain. I have already taken my medication 'Fab Foodie' as I have to twice daily. Anyway, I've said my piece.........



Fab Foodie said:


> btw bonj... why do you have to be an idiot to every newbie, you're a credit to the forum...
> 
> Anglefish...responding with insults doesn't help either.
> 
> Jeez guys, it's Sunday morning... chill or go and take your medication.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Oct 2008)

Angelfishsolo said:


> 'bonj' entered territory very close to my heart and caused great insult and pain. I have already taken my medication 'Fab Foodie' as I have to twice daily. Anyway, I've said my piece.........



Appreciate what happened, bonj was out of order. Reporting to Admin is the way to respond to such idiocy, trading insults in a "Beginners" thread is not.
BTW... I'd better take my meds as well... Have a good day Angelfishsolo.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (5 Oct 2008)

Appreciated and thank you I was out of order in retrospect. Your advice has been take BTW.



Fab Foodie said:


> Appreciate what happened, bonj was out of order. Reporting to Admin is the way to respond to such idiocy, trading insults in a "Beginners" thread is not.
> BTW... I'd better take my meds as well... Have a good day Angelfishsolo.


----------



## Moderators (5 Oct 2008)

Bonj - if you want to apologise then please feel free to do so.
If you want to rant, it'll be deleted.
There's a place for rants - beginners is not that place.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (5 Oct 2008)

good on you bluenosedave. ignore the nonsense in the immediately prior posts, but take the advice offered in the preceding ones. whatever bike you get, you should be proud of considering the charity run, and be doubly so when you complete it. if you work for a large corp, see if you can shame them into sponsorship that would buy the bike. you could then raffle the bike for charity and use the company's bike to work scheme to get yourself a bike afterwards.

good luck


----------



## BlueNoseDave (5 Oct 2008)

Guys thank you all for your comments.... obviously all but one silly individual.

I will be going to a LBS to measure up and find the best bike for me which will be taking into account all the great tips you guys have gave.

Unfortunately we have found out another manager (senior manager infact) has been struck down with the same illness... With this in mind were going to increase sponsorship and make this event very well known accross the bank raising as much money as possible

Can i thank you all for your personal messages apologising for Bonj's comments (particularly Angel) I have wrote several messages and then deleted them because i didn't want to satisfy Bonj with a reply. We all know how pathetic his actions are and i think its not worth getting to his level of pathetic behaviour.

Good one Bonj but an illness like this doesn't discriminate and if you knew someone in this terrible position that you cared about then im sure you would see it different. Thats if your capible of caring.


----------



## Over The Hill (5 Oct 2008)

Welcome aboard BND 
as you see we are a funny lot here but better for it.
I have a £700 bike which was £140 second hand. I think second hand will be a win-win solution... quality within budget. 
Try Ebay- you can look local and some local bike shops (LBS on here) will have second hand you can try out. If you end up wiht a wrong size on ebay then just sell it again!


----------



## postman (5 Oct 2008)

At 6' 6" i would not consider starting an argument with you.You must be the tallest Cyclechatter.Welcome from a shorty 6' 4".Go for the best you can afford and surf the net for advice on frame sizing.This year i got info from Australia of all places by reading reviews.34" inside leg got a Giant Rincon for towpath riding.Don't think it would do real off road work.It is a 24"" frame.£249.Have you thought of slick tyres so you could do both off and on road on the bike if you go down the mtb route.


----------



## tdr1nka (5 Oct 2008)

We need Redtom in on this then, he's 6' 5".
Made me at 6' 2" feel reassuringly short.


----------



## Scoosh (5 Oct 2008)

Not sure where this should be really but -
*ADMIN* - I propose that this excellent reply by Valkyrie be added to the *My advice to newbies* thread.

Valkyrie !



Valkyrie said:


> I do long distance road riding so here's my tuppence worth -
> 
> 1. Road bikes are much better on roads than mountain bikes are. I've got both, but I hate riding the MTB on the road, it is way slower and therefore much less fun.
> 2. Road bikes are plenty robust enough for canal path use.
> ...



I have no objection to Admin deleting this post if necessary.


----------



## LLB (6 Oct 2008)

tdr1nka said:


> We need Redtom in on this then, he's 6' 5".
> Made me at 6' 2" feel reassuringly short.



We like to call it 'vertically challenged' 

Welcome to the forum bluenose. What is your route going to be ?


----------



## BlueNoseDave (6 Oct 2008)

Thats something that is also going to need some advice by you guys. Oh and the idea is a website is to be set up with updates from my training running all the way up to the big day and pictures afterwards... There will be ways to donate and also contact info for this site as it will have made it happen and been a great help to me

I haven't so much as looked at a route yet, I regularly drive the route by M5, M50 M4. Now obviously you wont see me cycling down the fast lane of the motorway but im looking to get as close to this route as possible.


----------



## bonj2 (6 Oct 2008)

tip - www.viamichelin.com has an option for 'by bike' so it supposedly picks bike friendly routes.


----------



## LLB (6 Oct 2008)

BlueNoseDave said:


> Thats something that is also going to need some advice by you guys. Oh and the idea is a website is to be set up with updates from my training running all the way up to the big day and pictures afterwards... There will be ways to donate and also contact info for this site as it will have made it happen and been a great help to me
> 
> I haven't so much as looked at a route yet, I regularly drive the route by M5, M50 M4. Now obviously you wont see me cycling down the fast lane of the motorway but im looking to get as close to this route as possible.




Are you looking to do this in one day ?


----------



## mickle (6 Oct 2008)

BlueNoseDave, firstly big respect for your planned endevour.

Bottom line; almost any bike will do if you're comfortable on it. I was doing mileage like that on a five speed with steel rims when I was fifteen and I'm no athlete. The base fitness you have from footie will serve you well and it won't take long for your muscles to adapt to cycling. If you can ride thirty miles in comfort you can do this distance. 

Kiddy, Hereford, Abergavenny I reckon.


----------



## BlueNoseDave (6 Oct 2008)

Mickle thanks for that,

That covers mstly the M50 route which is brilliant thank you


and yes in 1 day LLB


----------



## bonj2 (6 Oct 2008)

good luck!


----------



## BlueNoseDave (6 Oct 2008)

Good News and Bad News Guys,

The Good News is my company are paying about half the cost for the bike, Im deciding weather to have a £300 £400 or £500 voucher... 

The bad news is guess where i have to redeem this from...

www.halfords.com

Im going to go to a local one soon to choose the bike once the voucher is received. If anyone knows of a decent bike on this actual site recommended for my travel and I can go straight to that section. Judging by the general messages im not going for a MTB.

Once again i know i say it everytime but thank you for your help.


----------



## LLB (6 Oct 2008)

BlueNoseDave said:


> Good News and Bad News Guys,
> 
> The Good News is my company are paying about half the cost for the bike, Im deciding weather to have a £300 £400 or £500 voucher...
> 
> ...



The Boardman bikes are supposed to be fairly reasonable nowadays but not carried in every shop - make sure you are fitted properly for the bike - this can't be stress highly enough.

http://www.boardmanbikes.com/

The 'comp' road bike looks nice


----------



## pinkkaz (6 Oct 2008)

Hi BND,

Are you sure you can't redeem it instore (my work use Halfords for the cycle to work scheme as well), and can't Halfords order in any bikes they may not stock?

Not sure though!


----------



## BlueNoseDave (6 Oct 2008)

Hi Guys,

Were moving now...

I have a £400 voucher on route to me and need to get spending! 

Pinkkaz,

They are sending this so i can go in store so that wont be a problem, I will get measured up there so i definatley get what i need. Now im probably looking at £300 to £350 on the bike leaving a little for helmet etc...

The boardman does like nice...


----------



## BlueNoseDave (6 Oct 2008)

Oh by the way.... its just hit me that im no longer going to be that guy sitting in his warm car while poor cyclists have the sh*t taken out of them by buses and cars flying past... With this in mind how does it all work...

Is there any rules on road riding i need to know????

Such as do you always keep to the left....
Where do i position myself and islands.....
can i listen to my ipod.... (i want to but also worry i wont be as alert)
any other info you think is essential please let me know


----------



## summerdays (6 Oct 2008)

Get the book Cyclecraft immediately - gives you lots of advice about positioning etc - no cyclist should be without it.

(Ha - I managed to beat HLaB to saying it - still I'm sure plenty more would agree)


----------



## HLaB (6 Oct 2008)

BlueNoseDave said:


> Oh by the way.... its just hit me that im no longer going to be that guy sitting in his warm car while poor cyclists have the sh*t taken out of them by buses and cars flying past... With this in mind how does it all work...
> 
> Is there any rules on road riding i need to know????
> 
> ...


Basically position yourself as you would position a car. Whatever you do don't become a gutter hugger, your less visible there and more likely to have a uncomfortable, p***ture prone ride. Get yourself a copy of cyclecraft somebody will be along with the links and more detailed advice shortly.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (6 Oct 2008)

BlueNoseDave said:


> Good News and Bad News Guys,
> 
> The Good News is my company are paying about half the cost for the bike, Im deciding weather to have a £300 £400 or £500 voucher...
> 
> ...



the carrera range is also good value (but change the tyres for something better before you go), it is just the issue of how well put together it is in the shop.


----------



## jay clock (6 Oct 2008)

BND - first of all an apology on behalf of the others on here who I know will not agree with Bonj's offensive posting.

Once you get set up with the bike then setup a sponsorship with www.justgiving.com - I think you will all bar one of the contributors to this thread happy to donate a pound or two....


----------



## LLB (6 Oct 2008)

BlueNoseDave said:


> Oh by the way.... its just hit me that im no longer going to be that guy sitting in his warm car while poor cyclists have the sh*t taken out of them by buses and cars flying past... With this in mind how does it all work...
> 
> Is there any rules on road riding i need to know????
> 
> ...



The rules are simple:-

1) Don't ride on the pavements unless you are on a shared cyclepath
2) Don't jump the lights
3) I ride about 2ft out from the kerb (clear of the drains)
4) When you approach a pinch point, move out so others cannot squeeze you onto the kerb (they have to wait behind you till you are though it safely)
5) Acknowledge the courtesy of others on the road with a thumbs up, smile or wink 
6) Ride defensively in traffic (like your life depends on it)
7) don't under any circumstance go up the side of a HGV or bus at a junction

If this doesn't work, read cyclecraft


----------



## tdr1nka (6 Oct 2008)

BND, have a read of this site, Cyclecraft it is the most comprehensive guide to cycling and is Govt. approved.
If you are interested I can source you a Cycling Instructor close to your area if you feel you need some practical help with your road skills.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 Oct 2008)

I would most certainly donate whatever I am able :-)



jay clock said:


> BND - first of all an apology on behalf of the others on here who I know will not agree with Bonj's offensive posting.
> 
> Once you get set up with the bike then setup a sponsorship with www.justgiving.com - I think you will all bar one of the contributors to this thread happy to donate a pound or two....


----------



## Black Sheep (4 Mar 2009)

BlueNoseDave said:


> Oh by the way.... its just hit me that im no longer going to be that guy sitting in his warm car while poor cyclists have the sh*t taken out of them by buses and cars flying past... With this in mind how does it all work...
> 
> Is there any rules on road riding i need to know????
> 
> ...



imagine every bad driver you've seen and assume thats how every car you hear loudly behind you is going to drive and you'll be fine 

i paint a black picture but I do ride into and around a city centre on a daily basis, and having driven in Bow, London, there isn't that much difference! 

in all seriousness, you should have enough space between yourself and the kerb / cars your going past for someone to open a car door in. this is partly to avoid the crud in the gutter but also if someone comes past you close then you've got a bit of space to retreat into. 

if you need to turn right, wave your right arm about for a bit first before signaling right and moving to the centre of the lane 

ironicly i'm working on a website to explain things like this for my final project, but I've not started on it yet


----------

